# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKeyV1.0.0.0002 Truely World's 1st & Exclusive Allwinner Sun7i Imei...How's That?

## mohamed73

* What's new ?*  Updates Two Modules: 
1- GcProKey Gsm Module, *GSMTOOL* *1.0.0.0002*
2- GcProKey Cdma Module, *ZTECDMA* *1.0.0.0001*     GcProKey GSM Module Update Contents: GSMTOOL 1.0.0.002  *Added World's 1st & Very Exclusive & Unique AllWinner Sun7i Imei Repair
Added World's 1st & Very Very Unique More Type of AllWinner Cpu 
Added World's 1st Support for more Type of AllWinner Cpu  Improved AllWinner Support, Now it's like Waow 
Improved gui renamed all buttons to more user-friendly
Improved auto setup fixed android not found issue*  GcProKey ZTE Cdma Module Update Contents:  ZTECDMA 1.0.0.0001   Improved security sp calculation.
Improved auto setup fixed issue with dll.   * Some Successful Reports:*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * Complete GcProKey History:*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * More Shocking Updates are on the WAYYYY !!!*   *For Download*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

